#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  << Webshop copywriters gezocht (parttime / thuiswerk) >>

## admin

*Webshop copywriters gezocht (parttime / thuiswerk)*

J&H Licht en Geluid is sinds 1996 online actief met haar webshop en is mede door haar forum een begrip in Nederland. 

Door het continue uitbreiden van ons assortiment geluid, licht en verder alles wat op en rond het podium te vinden is, zijn wij doorlopend op zoek naar *parttime copywriters*. Dit is een *thuiswerkfunctie* en is daarmee uitermate geschikt voor degene die wat wil *bijverdienen*. 

Als copywriter ben je verantwoordelijk voor het bijhouden van productbeschrijvingen. Als copywriter bij J&H Licht en Geluid moet je technische ervaring hebben met professioneel licht en geluid, DJ Gear en aanverwante apparatuur. 

Verder ben je niet bang om Engelstalige teksten om te zetten naar begrijpende Nederlandse beschrijvingen en ben je erg accuraat en zie je graag consistente en nette productbeschrijvingen.

Iets voor jou? Stuur in dat geval een e-mail met je motivering en CV naar: info@licht-geluid.nl

----------

